# graco or titan



## carhunter1967 (Dec 28, 2010)

i'm looking to buying a sprayer for spraying mud i have used the graco iv for one job and was wondering on titan if it's the same for price wise


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

Graco is USA made, Titan well its made in that other place we call China.

Take your pick.


----------



## carhunter1967 (Dec 28, 2010)

okay that just made up my mind would the graco iv do about everything you need to do and is there a websight where they might sell some demo model thanks


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Graco's are better. The most important difference is that the filters are open cylinders that can be cleaned with a pipe brush or what have you. Titan filters are closed and not cleanable. They are also housed underneath the machine and requiring a wrench making cleaning awkward at the end of a long day of spraying paint. The graco manifold filter unscrews by hand and sits on top. 

I bought my graco 390 four years ago and still have the original manifold filter. I've run shellac, lacquer, primer, interior paint, exterior paint, oil urethane, waterbased clears. Virtually every possible coating used on a house except for texture. Put 100 gallons through it in the last month alone. Still haven't repacked it. I believe this is due to two things - graco makes an awesome pump - and I clean the filters every day I use it and oil it with the pump fluid at the start and end of every day.


----------



## carhunter1967 (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks for info i will go down to my local paint store and see what i can come up with mostly what i'm using it for will be spraying mud for texture and orange peel


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

And Graco bought out airlessco recently...which made gracos and airlesscos even better sprayers.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

are titan's made in china now? wow. my father used to work for them before wagner bought them. we're talking early 80's he used to make the prototypes for them. 
they were in oakland nj. i worked there for a few summers too.


----------



## carhunter1967 (Dec 28, 2010)

does graco sell demo or refurbish insteed of buying a new one


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

we bought the 1500 and wow, does it spray...best investment so far


----------



## carhunter1967 (Dec 28, 2010)

how does the 1500 compare to the mark iv or the mark v


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I've got a Titan 440ix and i HATE it

I worked for a guy that had a 440 xc and i abused that thing and ran thousands of gallons through it and it worked flawlessly. That s why i bought this sprayer. I imagine the xc was built in a non china country and the epic, ix, and newer ones are all built in china and thats why it sux. I am saving my pennies and i am going to pick up an airlessco like i should have done in the first place.

I have heard good and bad things about gracos...i think they are also still built in the US.

The airlesscos have a lifetime warranty on the motor which means all you have to replace ever is packings and prime valves...and hopefully not the motherboard. 

Anyway thats my rant on titans :clap:


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

wow! if thats true, so much for the titan 440 i been drooling over!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have had a 440i for about 4 years and it has never skipped a beat.


----------



## carhunter1967 (Dec 28, 2010)

do you spray mud through your 440i


----------

